# Fishing blind in Tarpon springs



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Couldn't sleep this morning so we rolled out of bed at 430 walked the rods, ice, and tackle on the boat. Untie at 500 and take a long slow blind ride when the light went dead. This being the first time I've taken the boat all the way to the bay didn't go much more the an idle the whole way. Sun came up at 635 or so, planed off and out the channel we went. Bait was scarce since I had no idea where to look. Finally located a few pin fish anda few menhaden. Four cut offs, two missed hooks, and 2.5 hour float over a very shallow grass bed, had on skippy and a bad sunburn to show for it so we headed back in at about 1100. It was a successfull first shot, only got stuck on two sandbars in the complete darkness thanks to the GPS on the droid. Maybe better luck next time with the fish but It was a great day on the water regardless!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I read this post back some time ago and for some reason I didn't respond. I want to take a trip to Tarpon Springs before the end of the year. Where did you stay? Are there good marinas/launch to take my boat or would I be better off to rent there?


----------

